# Day Trip to Bath



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2008)

Wasn't sure whether to put this in travel but thought it may be mnore apt here

Mr. QofG's and I are taking advantage of First Great Western's travel for a tenner offer and are spending the day in Bath this Saturday.

We're arriving at 11.00am and heading back early evening - having never been to Bath before (except to see my brother-in-law do some stand up one evening ages ago) can you suggest any must see's or must do's and also any nice pubs/cafes to chill in, we'd like to try some local beer if possible, and maybe have a pub lunch. 

All suggestions are welcome, ta


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmmm.

Local beer and pub lunch can be combined in the raven.  They do the best pie and mash in town.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2008)

pubs:

The old green tree - lovely old boozer, close to the centre

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/39/3959/Old_Green_Tree/Bath

the coeur de lion - cos it's really ickle

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/14/14614/Coeur_de_Lion/Bath

the star inn - another lovely boozer

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/45/4568/Star_Inn/Bath


can't remember any nice restaurants, apart from the firehouse rotisserie near Queens Square

You should walk up from town, and through the circus and royal crescent, and maybe through victoria park as well, nice walk

or you could just spend all day in these pubs 

they are all fairly close to the centre


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> pubs:
> 
> the coeur de lion - cos it's really ickle
> 
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/14/14614/Coeur_de_Lion/Bath



They do good beer (owned by a bath brewery) _and_ nice food so I'm change my recommendation to them.  You can also sit outside if it's sunny.



> You should walk up from town, and through the circus and royal crescent, and maybe through victoria park as well, nice walk



^^this is a nice idea 

If you want a restaurant for the evening you'll have to give me a budget to work to


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks both of you - some great suggestions.

We are leaving early evening-ish I think so will probably try for a slap up pub lunch rather than an evening meal 

The idea of spending the day in the pub is very tempting  but we intend to earn our beers so the walk sounds just what we are looking for


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 23, 2008)

There's also the hop pole, which is just down from the park.  You could walk from town->circus->royal crescent->hop pole for your first drink then head back into town after that.  It's run by bath ales (different from the leon, which is abbey ales) and also has a nice garden.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> There's also the hop pole, which is just down from the park.  You could walk from town->circus->royal crescent->hop pole for your first drink then head back into town after that.  It's run by bath ales (different from the leon, which is abbey ales) and also has a nice garden.


the hop pole is nice, a friend of mine lives nearby, usually have a pint there when i'm down


----------



## big eejit (Sep 23, 2008)

Inside the Old Green Tree in Bath:





It's not usually that quiet!

ETA - ooh, that's my 1,000th post!


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2008)

TBH, Bath is a bit rubbish, especially for shopping. You'd be better off coming to Bristol and visiting Cabot Circus.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 23, 2008)

The Bell in Walcot Street is the best pub known to (smelly crusty) humanity and has the best charity shop known to humanity opposite it. Stinky cheese shops and suchlike along that street too 
 I miss Bath sometimes
 The Jazz cafe is quite cool also


----------



## tarannau (Sep 23, 2008)

Geri said:


> TBH, Bath is a bit rubbish, especially for shopping. You'd be better off coming to Bristol and visiting Cabot Circus.



Yeah, there's nothing of historical note or significant interest in Bath at all. Come and be excited by a derivative shopping centre full of the same old brand names as everywhere else, conveniently located close to the M23. Woo hoo!


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Yeah, there's nothing of historical note or significant interest in Bath at all. Come and be excited by a derivative shopping centre full of the same old brand names as everywhere else, conveniently located close to the M23. Woo hoo!



We have more places of historical interest than Bath, I think you will find!


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 23, 2008)

Geri said:


> We have more places of historical interest than Bath, I think you will find!



But Bath has everything squeezed into a nice compact area. 

 Cabot Circus is my idea of hell.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 24, 2008)

In actually can't believe that someone's getting excited about a mini, shite version of Lakeside on their doorstep.


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 24, 2008)

You can also visit the smoldering remains of that fire -- just outside the train station!

Bath's a good place for a day trip -- the Royal Crescent, The Circus, The Abbey. 

I would say The Roman Baths, but I lived in Bath for several years and never went...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2008)

they used to have a month when bath citizens could go to the roman baths/assembly rooms for free, may, I think it was, for years I kept my provisional driving licence with the bath address, so that i could do that 

QOG, you might also enjoy the costume museum too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks all - some really useful tips. And cyberfairy the stinky cheese shop sounds great (Mr. QofG's is a bit of a cheese fiend )

Geri - my brother and ex-sister-in-law lived in Bristol for a few years and we have friends living nearby so I have visited there quite a few times. Indeed one of the reasons I want to go to Bath is that I used to pester my brother to take me when he lived in Bristol but we always got waylaid. Usually by a local pub 

Does anyone know if there is a tourist info desk at or near Bath Spa Station so we can pick up a city map?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 24, 2008)

I lived in Bath for many years and can't really think of anything. If you like architecture and parks there are a few nice places for a stroll but nothing I would pay a tenner on the train from London to bother with.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 24, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> I would say The Roman Baths, but I lived in Bath for several years and never went...



It's free if you are a resident but I still feel that I was ripped off.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks all - some really useful tips. And cyberfairy the stinky cheese shop sounds great (Mr. QofG's is a bit of a cheese fiend )
> 
> Geri - my brother and ex-sister-in-law lived in Bristol for a few years and we have friends living nearby so I have visited there quite a few times. Indeed one of the reasons I want to go to Bath is that I used to pester my brother to take me when he lived in Bristol but we always got waylaid. Usually by a local pub
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a tourist info desk at or near Bath Spa Station so we can pick up a city map?



not sure where the tourist place is, never need to go there, when you come out of the station, you'll see an enormous building site (recently singed) walk up manvers street, which is sort of directly in front of the station, slightly tothe right  , you will pass the cop shop on your right, you'll pass St John's Church on the right, where my mum and dad got married , then bog island on the left (old victorian toilet converted into a nightclub) and ahead of you will be the old empire hotel, which is an interesting building i think, you'll also see bath abbey on your left, there might be a tourist info place in the abbey churchyard


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> bog island on the left (old victorian toilet converted into a nightclub)



Ahh, all the sites.



marty21 said:


> and ahead of you will be the old empire hotel, which is an interesting building i think, you'll also see bath abbey on your left, there might be a tourist info place in the abbey churchyard



Yes, the tourist information is on that squarey thing that spreads out from the abbey. It's facing the Roman Baths.

I think there might be some sort of tourist info place in the underpass at Bath Spa station.


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> QOG, you might also enjoy the costume museum too




That's on Bennett Street, which is one of the streets running off the Circus.

I lived on that street for a couple of years (by far the poshest address I'm ever likely to have) -- there's probably a blue plaque at no. 4 to commemorate that if you have look.


----------



## mattie (Sep 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> they used to have a month when bath citizens could go to the roman baths/assembly rooms for free, may, I think it was, for years I kept my provisional driving licence with the bath address, so that i could do that
> 
> QOG, you might also enjoy the costume museum too



There's some card or other residents can apply for for free entry to local exhibits.  I used to get in free on my University library card, but I think they got wise to people keeping old documents to get entry!  Amazed that some didn't like the Baths, I'd recommend them - original Roman Baths buried for centuries, uncovered and built around by Georgians right by Abbey.  I wouldn't however, recommend drinking the 'rejuvenating water' or whatever they call it, it's lukewarm and slightly sulphurous.  Nasty.

As a recommendation, if you're national trust members take the No 2 bus up to Prior Park and walk back down the hill into town.  There's a Pallidian bridge by the lake and lovely gardens.  If weather's decent, a picnic is a good idea.  you can go if you're not members, but I think it's about a fiver each.

Moslty I'd suggest just strolling about, there are a few museums but nothing that outstanding - it's the city itself that's worth a look, the circus, royal crescent, viccy park, abbey etc.  As for museums, I think the Holborne may be shut for renovation/extending, but could be wrong.  I've never been to the American museum, but that's quite a bit out of town.  

There's an art exhibition thing called King Bladud's Pigs - basically a series of decorated pigs around the town.  Details here

Bear in mind the rugby is on this saturday, so the rec and environs (other side of the river to the Abbey, essentially) will be busy.  Also, the bit of town by the train station is a vast building site (and has just suffered a reasonably large fire) so avoid if possible - it's just a shopping precinct so nothing lost.  As part of the building they've shifted the bus station, it's easy enough to find but can be a little chaotic.


Pubs (repeating some earlier posts):
Bath Ales pubs - Salamander in town, but Hop Pole better.  Slightly out of town, however.
Old Green Tree - yep, agree with this recommendation.
Bell - awesome, small beer garden out back.
The Star - freehouse, very good landlord.  Free snuff, if that floats your boat.
I like the Pultenay Arms, but mainly as it's the rugby pub.  Does Timothy Taylor's Landlord which is lovely.
The King William - contentious, bit poncey but food awesome if very pricey.  Book in advance if you want to eat here.
The Ram - nice pub behind train station, again a rugby pub.

Sally Lunn's is a bit touristy but worth a visit for a cream tea.


Bath is well worth a visit, but you'll see pretty much all of it in a day or two.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2008)

i forgot the pigs!! i saw them the last time i was down, my little nephew loved them


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks all - some really useful tips. And cyberfairy the stinky cheese shop sounds great (Mr. QofG's is a bit of a cheese fiend )
> 
> Geri - my brother and ex-sister-in-law lived in Bristol for a few years and we have friends living nearby so I have visited there quite a few times. Indeed one of the reasons I want to go to Bath is that I used to pester my brother to take me when he lived in Bristol but we always got waylaid. Usually by a local pub
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a tourist info desk at or near Bath Spa Station so we can pick up a city map?



The tourist info place is right next to the abbey.  Simply walk out of the station and go straight for a couple of minutes and you're right next to the abbey.

if you walk down the crescent you'll pass lil fractions house too


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2008)

my mum and dad live fairly close to the crescent too, near St James Square, which is a nice place to visit, lovely square, nice pub (the wine vaults) although it is becoming a little upwardly mobile - with a posh wine shop, deli,etc


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> my mum and dad live fairly close to the crescent too, near St James Square, which is a nice place to visit, lovely square, nice pub (the wine vaults) although it is becoming a little upwardly mobile - with a posh wine shop, deli,etc



the wine shop went bust iirc but the deli's going strong.  The wine vaults has got much nicer since the days I worked there and managed to avoid the horrible all wood gastropub thing as well.  It's still a proper pub and has live music too.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> the wine shop went bust iirc but the deli's going strong.  The wine vaults has got much nicer since the days I worked there and managed to avoid the horrible all wood gastropub thing as well.  It's still a proper pub and has live music too.



it's bust already? didn't seem to last long, and what happened to Oddbins in bath, there used to be one near the old beau nash, then it just wasn't there anymore.


----------



## mattie (Sep 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it's bust already? didn't seem to last long, and what happened to Oddbins in bath, there used to be one near the old beau nash, then it just wasn't there anymore.



I think it suffered from location problems - it's a great place to buy cases of wine, but the Bath branch was nowhere near parking spots, bus stops or taxi ranks - not good when you're lugging crates around.  Great Western Wine and Majestic are both slightly out of town with adjacent parking spots and bus stops.

St James' Wine Vaults is a decent pub, preferred it how it used to be with the lesbian landlady but it's still good.  The Marlborough and the Chequers have both been done up into gastropubs, you'll probably not be surprised to hear.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2008)

mattie said:


> I think it suffered from location problems - it's a great place to buy cases of wine, but the Bath branch was nowhere near parking spots, bus stops or taxi ranks - not good when you're lugging crates around.  Great Western Wine and Majestic are both slightly out of town with adjacent parking spots and bus stops.
> 
> St James' Wine Vaults is a decent pub, preferred it how it used to be with the lesbian landlady but it's still good.  The Marlborough and the Chequers have both been done up into gastropubs, you'll probably not be surprised to hear.



my dad stopped using the marlborough when they refused to put the horse racing on the telly


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 24, 2008)

mattie said:


> St James' Wine Vaults is a decent pub, preferred it how it used to be with the lesbian landlady but it's still good.  The Marlborough and the Chequers have both been done up into gastropubs, you'll probably not be surprised to hear.



I prefer the new owners myself and I like what they've done with the place.  Those two were miserable imo, although the actual landlady was much nicer than her other half.

/gossip


----------



## mattie (Sep 24, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> I prefer the new owners myself and I like what they've done with the place.  Those two were miserable imo, although the actual landlady was much nicer than her other half.
> 
> /gossip



I remember remarking at a new year's fancy dress party that were a lot of lesbians in the place (my first time there) and I spent the whole night being stared at by a very intimidating Pat Butcher.  Was that her other half?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 24, 2008)

mattie said:


> I remember remarking at a new year's fancy dress party that were a lot of lesbians in the place (my first time there) and I spent the whole night being stared at by a very intimidating Pat Butcher.  Was that her other half?



no, her other half was the youngish sour looking one.


----------



## mattie (Sep 24, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> no, her other half was the youngish sour looking one.



How young?  I recall a reasonably large woman of about 40, she was always pretty friendly to me - my mate lived just behind St James' Square and he went there pretty regularly. 

There were always two stunning barmaids who occasionally made out, which may account for my positive view of the place.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 24, 2008)

mattie said:


> How young?  I recall a reasonably large woman of about 40, she was always pretty friendly to me - my mate lived just behind St James' Square and he went there pretty regularly.



Yeah, that was the landlady.  She was alright I suppose.



> There were always two stunning barmaids who occasionally made out, which may account for my positive view of the place.



Possibly one of those, but I doubt it.  One of those _may_ have been the girl who came up with a ludicrously idiotic scheme to rip of the landlady and got caught.  But let's not go into that.

god I love a good gossip sometimes.


----------



## mattie (Sep 24, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> Yeah, that was the landlady.  She was alright I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no, you can't leave it there!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2008)

mattie said:


> Oh no, you can't leave it there!



yes - looking forward to the next time i pop in there


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> yes - looking forward to the next time i pop in there



It's like a posh eastenders with lesbians
*signs up to thread*


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 25, 2008)

nah, no more gossip (I used to work there long ago)

Anyway, the bestest lesbian landladies are at mandalyns, everyone know that.  

They've got a cocktail with a curly wurly in it.


----------



## mattie (Sep 25, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> nah, no more gossip (I used to work there long ago)
> 
> Anyway, the bestest lesbian landladies are at mandalyns, everyone know that.
> 
> They've got a cocktail with a curly wurly in it.




I've not been there, as it seems to be aimed pretty firmly at the gay scene whereas the St James was more a boozer that happeneded to be run by lesbians.  Although I do like curly wurlies.  And lesbian barmiads.

Check the placeholder on their domain page:
http://www.mandalyns.co.uk/


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 25, 2008)

Apparently they've split up, but not changed the name to lyns


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 28, 2008)

where's the trip report?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> where's the trip report?



We had a great day - what a wonderful city!

First stop was a look round the Abbey and the vaults - we like a bit of religious architecture! - which was beautiful then we went off for a wander and were distracted by a couple of men in thongs juggling fire.  

Had a quick stop in the Coeur de Lion - what a great little pub, loved it. Also full of Bath Rugby fans who were getting in a few pints before the match!

Sadly the Assembly Rooms were closed for a function so we continued on to the Circus and the Royal Crescent which were magnificent. We hung around there for a bit - trying to imagine what it would have been like in the 18th and 19th Centuries - before walking to the Star Inn for a couple of pints of Abbey Ales.

Then we wandered back to town and thought about going to the Roman Baths but felt that the £10.50 entrance fee was a bit steep - sorry - and tbh we were enjoying ourselves just wandering about looking at the pigs (I loved the pigs!!)

Had lunch and a couple more Abbey Ales in Sam Weller's - Mr. QofG's once played Sam Weller in a production of "Pickwick" so we had to go there! - then we found a cheese shop that my brother had recommended so popped in for a sniff! Went back to round the Abbey where there were some street musicians playing, hung around there for a bit and then - my legs were feeling a bit iffy by then and the walking was starting to hurt, dang the MS - we went back to the station and home.

We are already planning another trip - possibly to coincide with AFC Wimbledon playing one of the two Bath teams - I would like to see the Assembly Rooms, the Costume Museum and try out more of the fantastic pubs.

Thanks all for your help, it was much appreciated, and we had a really, really lovely day


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2008)

excellent, glad you enjoyed it, i'm heading down there next weekend to see the folks and that


----------

